# mail for xxx loops back to myself (ispconfig 2)



## bernhard (4. Dez. 2009)

hallo,

hab ein riesen problem aufeinmal,
sobald irgenteine email reinkommen will sagt mein mailserver automatisch
"to=<web11_bernhard@server1.paua.at>, orig_to=<bernhard@cybercomm.at>, relay=none, delay=0.17, delays=0.11/0/0.06/0, dsn=5.4.6, status=bounced (mail for server1.paua.at loops back to myself)"..

postconf -n:
server1:/etc/postfix# postconf -n
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
append_dot_mydomain = no
biff = no
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
config_directory = /etc/postfix
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
message_size_limit = 104857600
mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
myhostname = server1.paua.at
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
myorigin = /etc/mailname
recipient_delimiter = +
relayhost = 
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
smtpd_delay_reject = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_unknown_sender_domain
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
smtpd_use_tls = yes
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

hostname:
server1:/etc/postfix# hostname
server1.paua.at

cat /etc/postfix/local-host-names:
###################################
#
# ISPConfig local-host-names Configuration File
#         Version 1.0
#
###################################
localhost
server1.paua.at.localdomain
localhost.server1.paua.at.localdomain
localhost.paua.at.localdomain
localhost.localdomain
localhost.localdomain.flexiblemarketing.at
localhost.localdomain.cybercomm.at
www.flexiblemarketing.at
www.sell-well.at
www.olympus-promo.at
www.mbeier-schlafsysteme.at
www.flirtcity.at
www.paua.at
radio-adria.cybercomm.at
pcf.paua.at
www.cybercomm.at
www.galerie-wien.at
chris.cybercomm.at
www.flexiblemarketing.ch
www.figar-lang.at
elli.cybercomm.at
www.partyfotos.cc
sokol.cybercomm.at
manuel.cybercomm.at
at3rud.cybercomm.at
www.gebrauchtwagen-kauf.at
*.flexiblemarketing.at
sell-well.at
olympus-promo.at
mbeier-schlafsysteme.at
flirtcity.at
paua.at
cybercomm.at
partyfotos.cc
mail.flirtcity.at
mail.flexiblemarketing.at
mail.paua.at
mail.sell-well.at
mail.cybercomm.at
album.cybercomm.at
galerie-wien.at
chat.cybercomm.at
*.flexiblemarketing.ch
flexiblemarketing.ch
flexiblemarketing.at
figar-lang.at
loewe-galerie.at
speed.cybercomm.at
gebrauchtwagen-kauf.at
mail.gebrauchtwagen-kauf.at
#### MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ####

bitte helft mir weiter, 
hab nun schon vieles probiert !

lg
Bernhard und danke !


----------



## bernhard (5. Dez. 2009)

komischerweise funktionierts jetzt wieder,
hab allerdinge nichts gemacht..

kann mir u.a trotzdem wer einen check angeben
wo ich schauen kann ob ein fehler drinnen lauft ?

lg


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2009)

Stell sicher dass die domain  server1.paua.at in der Datei /etc/postfix/local-host-names steht.


----------



## bernhard (11. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Stell sicher dass die domain  server1.paua.at in der Datei /etc/postfix/local-host-names steht.



steht drinnen ...

###################################
#
# ISPConfig local-host-names Configuration File
#         Version 1.0
#
###################################
localhost
server1.paua.at
localhost.server1.paua.at
localhost.paua.at
localhost.localdomain
www.flexiblemarketing.at
...


komischerweise was mir noch einfällt ...
hab mittels ifconfig ethX ip.... die netzwerkeinstellungen vorgenommen ...
als das problem aufgetaucht war... danach hats scheinbar funktioniert ... jedoch nicht gleich sondern erst 2 stunden später...

also soll heissen wenn ich den server neustarte ... hab ich scheinbar immer das problem... somit muss ich zum server und per console das netzwerk neu setzen ...

lg
Bernhard


----------



## Burge (11. Dez. 2009)

dann schau doch mal nach was in der etc/network/interfaces drin steht und passt es gegebenenfalls an.


----------

